# Thanks Button



## CX23882

Sometimes I feel guilty posting replies to thank people for their suggestions, because it increases my post count without adding anything of value.

On some forums there is a "Thanks!" button below every post, and clicking that adds the clicker's name as giving thanks below that particular messages, and also increases a counter for how many times a particular person has been thanked.

Do you have any plans for implementing something similar?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

I personally like this suggestion 
A similar topic has been discussed here

What's the etiquette? - thank you and you're welcome.


----------



## Schenker

CX23882 said:


> *Sometimes I feel guilty posting replies to thank people for their suggestions, because it increases my post count without adding anything of value.*
> 
> On some forums there is a "Thanks!" button below every post, and clicking that adds the clicker's name as giving thanks below that particular messages, and also increases a counter for how many times a particular person has been thanked.
> 
> Do you have any plans for implementing something similar?


 

But the point is, what is the importance of having a lot of post? To me it doesn't matters to have 100 or 1000 post, what's the diference? I notice that Some people wants to have thousands of post in their counter, why? I don't know really. Prestige? The prestige has nothing to do with "quantity" but "quality"... No-one should be cared, worried or concerned about how many post he has. Who cares???!!! This is for learn, not for compite about the posts!!! In fact, being concerned about the post count make that some people always wants to answer, even when they don't know very well the answer, and that is a very bad thing.

(Sorry for my english)

Bye.


----------



## Joelline

CX23882 said:


> On some forums there is a "Thanks!" button below every post, and clicking that adds the clicker's name as giving thanks below that particular messages, and also increases a counter for how many times a particular person has been thanked.
> 
> Do you have any plans for implementing something similar?


 
I think the first part of this (clicking to thank) is an excellent idea.  In the English-Only forum, many foreros neither thank nor acknowledge posts answering their questions.  This can become a bit frustrating:  did the person who posted the question ever see the answer?  Did the poster understand the answer?  Those who answer questions really do need feedback.

On the other hand, I don't think it is necessary to add up the "thanks clicks."  I don't know what purpose that would serve (except to show how many people were polite enough to say "Thank you"?)


----------



## El escoces

I'm also in favour, for this reason, that although it's nice to be nice, and politeness is always appreciated, these threads will appear in the wider context of the WR dictionary, and users of that facility, checking relevant threads for guidance about a particular usage, really don't need to see posts like, "Gee, I never thought of it like that - thanks so much" (with the inevitable smiley).

I agree with Joelline that it's helpful, and I dare say gratifying, to know that your explanation has been received and understood, and something of this nature would be a great addition.  Alternatively, members should be encourage to express their undying gratitude by way of PM, and leave the threads uncluttered by what are, at the end of the day, off-topic comments.


----------



## avok

Have you also noticed that you can't actually "thank" someone by saying "thanks" or even "thank you"?! Because these words are less than "10 characters"? So, I usually have to say "thank....." (to make the message 10 characters) or "ok........" if there is nothing to thank for.


----------



## panjandrum

I'm probably old-fashioned on this.
I find the idea of a little thanks button much too mechanical, and the prospect of a list of those who clicked the thanks button beneath a post abhorrent.

Thanks and appreciation come across through the discussion, and I don't have any difficulty with an occasional extra post even if it simply says "Thank you," (ten characters ).


----------



## JeanDeSponde

panjandrum said:


> I'm probably old-fashioned on this.
> I find the idea of a little thanks button much too mechanical, and the prospect of a list of those who clicked the thanks button beneath a post abhorrent.


Be thanked for having said my mind, Panj.


----------



## Fernita

El escoces said:


> .. these threads will appear in the wider context of the WR dictionary, and users of that facility, checking relevant threads for guidance about a particular usage, really don't need to see posts like, "Gee, I never thought of it like that - thanks so much" (with the inevitable smiley).
> 
> I don't see any problem with finding posts like those. This is an *online *dictionary. Sorry to disagree.
> 
> Alternatively, members should be encourage to express their undying gratitude by way of PM, and leave the threads uncluttered by what are, at the end of the day, off-topic comments.


 
The foreros may consider that sending PMs to say *thanks* is a waste of time and a bit complicated, and I do agree.


----------



## Moon Palace

Count me in the 'old-fashioned group'
'thanks' shouldn't become mechanical, but rather a true proof of humanity in an increasingly virtual world. WRF is a forum, but it is also like the Roman _agora_, it implies the least of human relationships. I wouldn't appreciate being thanked by a mechanical device of any kind, I prefer by far a lack of answer - however frustrating that may be.


----------



## Macunaíma

I like the idea of having a 'thank you' button, although I see Panjandrum's point about it being a little mechanic and impersonal. I have faced dilemmas before about thanking or not. If on the one hand it's always considerate to show my gratitude, on the other I feared it might be annoying to put my thread back on top of the list because of a quick thank you note. It's nice to learn that it's expected of me to thank always, and to all those who ever answered to a question asked by me and went unthanked (?), my belated _thank you very much! _

_ (inevitable)_


----------



## dn88

I am for. This way forum members can earn their reputation. I think that's a good idea.


----------



## avok

panjandrum said:


> ....and I don't have any difficulty with an occasional extra post even if it simply says "Thank you," (ten characters ).


 
Yes in English a simple "," may be enough to have 10 characters but if you write in French (Merci*.....*) or Turkish (sağol*.....*) it really looks silly.


----------



## panjandrum

dn88 said:


> I am for. This way forum members can earn their reputation. I think that's a good idea.


A mechanical reputation, based on mouse clicks.
Would anyone base anything on that?

The linked threads give more opinions on posting thanks.  They are well worth reading.


----------



## dn88

panjandrum said:


> A mechanical reputation, based on mouse clicks.
> Would anyone base anything on that?
> 
> The linked threads give more opinions on posting thanks.  They are well worth reading.



I wouldn't call that "mechanical". If a person finds a particular answer helpful, then he/she can click "Thanks". If not, then no one is forced to thank anyone.


----------



## Punky Zoé

avok said:


> Yes in English a simple "," may be enough to have 10 characters but if you write in French (Merci*.....*) or Turkish (sağol*.....*) it really looks silly.


"Merci avok", "merci bien" or "merci beaucoup" will do the job !


----------



## Loob

I, too, vote for continuing as we are at present.  "Thank you" messages are nice, and only briefly bring the thread back to the front page.  "Thank you" votes would be invidious: WRF is not a popularity contest...

_Am clearly feeling particularly grumpy at the moment_


----------



## Nicomon

Moon Palace said:


> Count me in the 'old-fashioned group'
> 'thanks' shouldn't become mechanical, but rather a true proof of humanity in an increasingly virtual world.


 
Ad my old-fashioned vote to the old-fashioned group.  Just don't put too much icing on the "thank you cake". Some long winded thank you's don't sound sincere.  I don't mean you, Moon.


----------



## cuchuflete

A mechanical thank you?   Thanks, but no thanks.  I wouldn't choose to be on either end of that button.

I'd prefer to send hand-written thank you notes on good rag paper, delivered to my fellow community members by clipper ship.  Alas, clipper ships are in short supply these days, and the forum software doesn't accomodate paper especially well, so I have to type a few keystrokes.  That's a very small effort to acknowledge good help, gratefully received.


----------



## bibliolept

Occasionally people are kind enough to thank me. I feel slightly guilty about not writing "you're welcome," but I sacrifice politeness and courtesy for expediency/pragmatism.

Could we split the difference and add a "question answered satisfactorily" button?

I definitely don't like the idea of a "thank you" button--with or without a counter. I certainly don't like the idea of a counter; what's next, calculating one's ratio of "right" answers?


----------



## ampurdan

These forums are a complement to the dictionaries, but that does not mean that threads need to be like dictionary entries, Heaven forbid! If we don't leave room for human relations, just as if, the other way round, we let it become a chatroom, we'll kill this site.


----------



## TimLA

cuchuflete said:


> A mechanical thank you? Thanks, but no thanks. I wouldn't choose to be on either end of that button.
> 
> I'd prefer to send hand-written thank you notes on good rag paper, delivered to my fellow community members by clipper ship. Alas, clipper ships are in short supply these days, and the forum software doesn't accomodate paper especially well, so I have to type a few keystrokes. That's a very small effort to acknowledge good help, gratefully received.


 
Agreed.

I think the thing that bothers me the most are those posts with no responses whatsoever.

I don't need a thank you (I'm too old for that), but being a former "teacher" of sorts, it's nice to hear
"Noooow I get it!"
or
"Nope, try again..."

It would be interesting to see the data, stratified by forum, on the number of posts without a response from the originator.


NB: "clipper ships" "rag paper" - I'm still laughing!!!!


----------



## coppergirl

panjandrum said:


> I'm probably old-fashioned on this.
> I find the idea of a little thanks button much too mechanical, and the prospect of a list of those who clicked the thanks button beneath a post abhorrent.
> 
> Thanks and appreciation come across through the discussion, and I don't have any difficulty with an occasional extra post even if it simply says "Thank you," (ten characters ).


 
I agree.  I also have found the various expressions of gratitude in the I-E forum very useful, since I have picked up a few different ways of saying "thank you" in Italian, thereby increasing my knowledge of the language.

I hope I have been able to do the same for my Italian counterparts who are learning English, and provide them with a few variations which can be useful in different contexts.


----------



## wildan1

This idea doesn't appeal to me, either. Just another way to avoid a direct, sincere interaction (sorry for my cynicism). 

When I am really appreciative of someone's help I am happy to write it back in a post or PM them. And I appreciate it when I get such thank-you PMs from others from time to time. The button-clicker idea leaves me cold...

PS This may be a generational viewpoint. I am always after my under-30 year-old staff to ensure a personal touch with clients and CALL people back rather than just emailing or texting them. They usually just roll their eyes...


----------



## dn88

But introducing the "Thanks" button doesn't mean you're not allowed to post and say "thank you". THAT would be ridiculous.


----------



## Revontuli

ampurdan said:


> These forums are a complement to the dictionaries, but that does not mean that threads need to be like dictionary entries, Heaven forbid! If we don't leave room for human relations, just as if, the other way round, we let it become a chatroom, we'll kill this site.



I agree with that wholeheartedly.

A ''Thank you'' button sounds so unlovely... It lacks sincerity. Also, too mechanical, as Panj said. Receiving/giving a direct ''Thank you'' is much better for both sides.

I always enjoy replying to everyone who helps me with a brief thank you post. Is there really anyone who thinks that he loses time by typing?


----------



## Teafrog

Joelline said:


> …In the English-Only forum, many foreros neither thank nor acknowledge posts answering their questions.  This can become a bit frustrating:  did the person who posted the question ever see the answer?  Did the poster understand the answer?  Those who answer questions really do need feedback…


I've also noticed that 'trend' in the E-only forum, and find it a little irksome as I'm unsure if the answers or suggestions provided have been read, understood, appreciated, not agreed with or… simply disregarded.  Any sort of feedback (pos or neg) is always useful and appreciated.

Having said this, I'm not in favour of a "mechanical _thanks_" button as it takes away the humanity that makes this forum what it is.

Several posts mention the "posts count". Should someone pay attention to this, it is a sure indication of an inflated ego… imho 

I do sometimes add simple words like "I concur" or "I agree" (with the sentiments or answers in a post) because I mean it and it is good for the original poster/enquirer to see that several people agree with an answer put forwards.
If a "thank you" button is envisaged, let's go the whole hog and have "I agree" or "give us some context" buttons? I'm just joking


----------



## stella_maris_74

Count me in among the old-fashionate guys 
Please don't let this become one of those forums where members get "karma points" to their names or get "voted" for their posts. That just takes the focus off languages and on to egos, in my opinion. Besides, I really can't see what would be the point, considering also the "thread appearance" issue: from what I read about this "thank you button", it would add a list of "thankers" somewhere in the thread, possibly below each post that was satisfactory enough to earn a "thank-you" hit by one or several users: is this what would happen?

So, I picture something like this: poster A gives a good answer to a question/topic and gets thanked, and this shows somewhere in or below their post(s). Then poster B comes along, adding further helpful insight/suggestion about the same topic, and s/he gets "thanked" several times too. 
Then the odd visitor getting to the thread from a dictionary entry reads through the posts, finds something useful and is triggered to add their own "thanks" to one or more posts. And so on. 

What would the resulting thread page look like, and I'm thinking of threads that usually go on for pages because they are about some difficult topics that trigger a lot of answers?
And how helpful would it be to someone reading through the thread in search for answers, having to scroll down through lists and lists of "thankers" to get to the point that interests them?

My two cents 

Ciao,

dani


----------



## coppergirl

dn88 said:


> But introducing the "Thanks" button doesn't mean you're not allowed to post and say "thank you". THAT would be ridiculous.


 
Well, are we sure this wouldn't happen?  I mean, I originally thought the "report a post" button was optional too, and since then I have received a PM from a moderator saying that I should have used it in a thread when I did not.  

I mean, I have noticed that once something like a new button arrives, things are not so "optional" as they appeared, since not only are people encouraged to use the button, but then a rule develops around the use of the button, and then shortly thereafter anyone who is passively not using the button gets told they should be pressing it more.

I have a feeling that if a "Thanks" button did arrive, it wouldn't be long before we were all encouraged to use it, and then it wouldn't be long after that until those of us who wanted to write "Thanks very much, that was very helpful" were politely told that perhaps we were wasting post space by thanking people personally and that we should use our "Thanks" button instead.  

This might just be my feeling on this, but I have seen it happen with other buttons, because once a button arrives, it's tempting for people to try to encourage conformity among users in all the forums, and the more conformity we have, the less room there is for the use of personal judgement or taste on these things.

Just my two cents.


----------



## kenny4528

Another forum I regularly visited has "thanks button" (where your ID can be seen), "judgement button" (where you can comment on how you value the post you visited, but your ID would not been revealed). Whether using thanks button or typing words depends on me. I do them alternatively.


----------



## Revontuli

I don't see any point of having more than one alternative just to thank a member... We can do it simply by a reply, so why need a button?


----------



## kenny4528

Revontuli said:


> I don't see any point of having more than one alternative just to thank a member... We can do it simply by a reply, so why need a button?


 
I have no objection to your comment. I just don't feel uncomfortable when seeing a thanks button tucked in. Using it or another way is totally personal preference (the another forum I mentioned)


----------



## kenny4528

Macunaíma said:


> I have faced dilemmas before about thanking or not. If on the one hand it's always considerate to show my gratitude, on the other I feared it might be annoying to put my thread back on top of the list because of a quick thank you note.


 
I have kind of the same feeling, so how I do it (elsewhere)

The thread I started myself I like to type my gratitudes to poster.

The other thread I come acorss if there are posts that I think it's valuable I'd press the thanks button. Then it would not occupy the room on the main page intermittently.


----------



## CX23882

Boy, I didn't know it would get this kind of response!

On other forums I tend to post a thank-you, but my point is that a Thanks button can let someone know that OTHER people have found a reply helpful. 

For example _Person A_ asks a question.  _Person B_ and _Person C_ reply.  _Person A_ replies to say thank-you but _Person C_, _Person D_ and _Person E_ found the post helpful could each post a thanks but this bumps the thread to the top unnecessarily.  With a Thanks button they can just add to the counter for how helpful that particular post has been.  Then when _Person F_ comes and suggests an alternative answer, the thread is rightfully bumped.

I'm not saying you shouldn't say thanks.  In fact it annoys me when people don't say it on other forums.  But in some situations it might not be appropriate or some users might feel uncomfortable thanking answers in someone else's thread.


----------



## kenny4528

CX23882 said:


> For example _Person A_ asks a question. _Person B_ and _Person C_ reply. _Person A_ replies to say thank-you but _Person C_, _Person D_ and _Person E_ found the post helpful could each post a thanks but this bumps the thread to the top unnecessarily. With a Thanks button they can just add to the counter for how helpful that particular post has been.


 
Right on.


----------



## wildan1

CX23882 said:


> On other forums I tend to post a thank-you, but my point is that a Thanks button can let someone know that OTHER people have found a reply helpful.


 
That's a different purpose, though, which might indeed be useful

See this _online dictionary_. Other people reading a posted definition has a chance to vote on whether they agree with the proposed definition.

In this forum we often see people trying to translate/interpret a question in a way that others can see does not really work--with this kind of voting button, future readers could decide themselves whether there was much credibility to the suggestion.


----------



## Moon Palace

Hey, guys, consider this post (I have erased the posters' names but I found it today on the forum)


> Bonjour XXX,
> 
> Merci de votre réponse.
> 
> 
> je vous souhaite une belle journée,
> 
> YYYY


Would a Thanks Button do anything of the kind? Isn't this precisely what humanity is about, and isn't it utterly delightful to get such an answer for just providing some help?


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour Moon Palace et merci pour ton post.
Bonne journée ! 

Question: is "thanks button" a double-entendre ?  (according to the results get on Google).


----------



## dn88

CX23882 said:


> Boy, I didn't know it would get this kind of response!
> 
> On other forums I tend to post a thank-you, but my point is that a Thanks button can let someone know that OTHER people have found a reply helpful.
> 
> For example _Person A_ asks a question.  _Person B_ and _Person C_ reply.  _Person A_ replies to say thank-you but _Person C_, _Person D_ and _Person E_ found the post helpful could each post a thanks but this bumps the thread to the top unnecessarily.  With a Thanks button they can just add to the counter for how helpful that particular post has been.  Then when _Person F_ comes and suggests an alternative answer, the thread is rightfully bumped.
> 
> I'm not saying you shouldn't say thanks.  In fact it annoys me when people don't say it on other forums.  But in some situations it might not be appropriate or some users might feel uncomfortable thanking answers in someone else's thread.



Yes, that's why I am for. Couldn't have said that better.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

wildan1 said:


> [...]See this _online dictionary_. Other people reading a posted definition has a chance to vote on whether they agree with the proposed definition.
> In this forum we often see people trying to translate/interpret a question in a way that others can see does not really work--with this kind of voting button, future readers could decide themselves whether there was much credibility to the suggestion.


Well - I'm not really interested in knowing how many people voted for or against a definition - I'm rather frustrated not to know _why _they did so. Which reason an automatic button ("thanks", "pro" or "con") cannot provide.
In other words, I love the _Urban Dictionary_, but I can't care much for their "that many people liked this definition" information!


----------



## Teafrog

After a lot of soul-searching, I'm still not in favour of a "thank you" button, but would like to have one saying _"give us some proper bloody context, please oh please"_ (or words of this nature).
Any takers?


----------



## TrentinaNE

Teafrog said:


> but would like to have one saying _"give us some proper bloody context, please oh please"_ (or words of this nature).
> Any takers?


Ha!   

Elisabetta


----------



## Moon Palace

Teafrog, I wholeheartedly agree with you. Not only should a 'context button' be created, but I even think the thread where context has been required should be blocked so that we avoid erring in our judgement merely because we are making suppositions that eventually turn out to be real blunders. (and I know well what I am talking about as it has recently happened to me... )


----------



## cuchuflete

I might be able to live with a button that produces the following:*Thank you for providing good background and complete context, together with a meaningful thread title and a clear topic.*​I would much rather thank a thread starter for enabling a useful discussion, than someone who makes a good guess in reply to a badly stated question.  But that's just me...or is it?


----------



## Teafrog

cuchuflete said:


> I might be able to live with a button that produces the following:*Thank you for providing good background and complete context, together with a meaningful thread title and a clear topic.* …​


Mmmh, that's what I would call a "half-half button": a thank you button coated with a topical outer layer . It could work…
Let's see what the others have to say about this little beauty. I have two niggling problems with your suggestion, though:


It is quite a mouthful (eyeful?)
Given the likelihood that all points are rarely met, this button might get rusty rather quickly  (unless there will be a possibility to edit out the irrelevant parts )


----------



## Harry Batt

Personally, I am in favor of a recrimination abbreviation code akin to :] which allows subscribers to put down anyone who disagrees with them. The party who posts the thread, then, will devote his/her energy in trying to figure out the answer and not listen to the infighting. Some examples might be ^^1 = Where did you go to school? ^^2 = I studied in France/show me some respect ^^3 = I believe that is not the imperative consolidated past participle ^^4 = you have been rather snotty about my post ^^5 = So you think my English is that bad; well it is better than your Chinese ad infinitum.


----------



## cuchuflete

Thanks Harry!  If I had a button to push to show what a good chuckle you have given me, I would ignore it and write you a genuine thank-you note.


----------



## alexacohen

I don't like the idea at all. I like people not robots. Clicking a _thank you button_ would be like clicking the _period button. _It wouldn't mean anything.

But as I see people are asking for buttons I would like to have one *red chat button*. I click on it and a red dot flashes on the thread:

hiya, i wanna my spanish/mexican/peruvian chick to do so and so in bed hehehe. u tell me how hihihi. your great guyz


----------



## danielfranco

Instead of a "thank-you" button, I want one that says, "____, you're awsome, I love you, you are the bestest!", and would automatically fill in the space with the name of your choice.

Please?


----------



## andurinha

Actually I do agree with the question answered satisfactorily button. It could also de used to close the topic.

Counter? What for?


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hum... this is really interesting. In first place, I think the counter idea was for the "thanked" not for the "thanker". That would tell something about how "thanked" a forero is, and may work as rating points, but it would be a very subjective rating...

But in the other hand, it may be useful to identify a forero that answers questions just for the rush or for the numbers (he would have a very low "thank you" points... )

I think the politest way to be grateful is to write a note, that would also close the circle about the question. But it seems to be too much work for a lot of people, so one click could solve the matter.

Regards,

Erasmo.


----------



## Panpan

I think that clicking a 'thanks' button should work exactly the same way as the 'reply' button, so as to allow you to type your own message of thanks, but it should not put the post back at the top of the forum, but leave it where it was before the button was clicked.

This way, people will be able to express their appreciation without clogging up the active messages with new relevant content.

Panpan


----------



## Nunty

I've been following this thread and trying to find a good reason for a thanks button. Really I have. 

Allow me to say that I hate the idea. It reminds me of [rant] when you call some company and they keep you on hold forever and they play a loop of Pachelbel's _Canon_ interspersed with "Your call is important to us..." If it was _really_ important, they would answer the blame phone! [/rant] Automatic, impersonal and less than honest, is what I want to say.

When I ask a question in the forum, I don't find it particularly difficult to say "please" at the beginning and "thank you" at the end. I even sometimes say "Thank you, but I'm still not sure about this" in the middle. I don't see the problem.

Some people - and as has been stated in this thread it seems to be a problem in English Only - don't bother to say thank you. That's a shame, but I don't think a thanks button would redress it.

And frankly, I would not feel very thanked knowing someone couldn't be bothered to type three words of their own so they "clicked here". 

With regard to keeping track of "thanks points" or whatever - No thank you! That just strikes me as silly.

Curmudgeonly yours,
Nun-T
(not wearing a mod's hat)


----------



## Benvindo

I like the thanks-button idea. Personally, I would insert the thank icon _after _(i.e. _plus_) a short thanks note, much in the way people do with smiley. It's never _absolutely _necessary to insert smiley to show that you liked or are content with what others have written, as you can infer that from the context, but people do so anyway. And of course  neither the use of smiley nor the use of any icon of any sort is compulsory. You use them if you want to. People should have a choice.


----------



## It s me

Hi,
Why isn't there a _thank-you_ button? It would make things nicer.


----------



## Cabeza tuna

THe other day I was in another frum and I see that button and I think than here would be excelent, maybe a thank you or I agree button because a lot of people just say I agree.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

I really don't agree with a "Thanks Button".

When I try to help somebody, sometimes I'm obliged to look in my books or in the WEB and I guess that everybody does the same. I often have the impression that we do what they should do.

I really appreciate it when whoever asks for help spends a few seconds to thank the people who try to help them. Unfortunately, few of them don't. 

If we had to add a button, I would add this one for these people: 

*Please, have a nice word for the people who tried to help.
* 
This button should be press by a mod after a week, for instance.​


----------



## Gévy

Pour les forums en français on pourrait mettre la phrase : "*Dis merci à la dame*". Ça ferait chouette, je trouve. 

Ce que j'aime c'est que ce ne serait pas forcé, d'ailleurs si on participe c'est pour être remerciés, c'est clair. Pas vrai ? 

On pourrait instaurer un service "Modérateurs de mercis", parce que ceux qui existent ont déjà pas mal de boulot comme ça. Moi, je vote pour la grève. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Gévy said:


> Pour les forums en français on pourrait mettre la phrase : "*Dis merci à la dame*". Ça ferait chouette, je trouve.
> 
> Ce que j'aime c'est que ce ne serait pas forcé, d'ailleurs si on participe c'est pour être remerciés, c'est clair. Pas vrai ?
> 
> On pourrait instaurer un service "Modérateurs de mercis", parce que ceux qui existent ont déjà pas mal de boulot comme ça. Moi, je vote pour la grève.
> 
> Bisous,
> 
> Gévy



Je regrette que mon post ait provoqué cette réaction et surtout d'avoir donné l'impression que si je participe dans ces forums c'est pour en être remercié.

Loin de moi l'idée de vouloir "éduquer" qui que se soit mais je suis bien d'accord avec le sujet de ce fil dans le sens qu'il me semble que la moindre des politesses de la part de ceux qui posent des questions c'est de remercier ceux qui, souvent, ont dû faire un travail de recherche pour leur donner une réponse.


----------



## Gévy

Coucou, Víctor !

Ce n'est pas ton message en particulier, Víctor, qui a inspiré ma réponse, mais l'idée même de ce fil. Je trouve simplement que nous ne sommes pas là pour faire l'éducation des participants. 

On apprécie d'être remerciés, cela va sans dire, mais de là à l'exiger il y a de la marge, et je ne suis pas prête à vouloir la franchir. Ce n'est pas mon rôle ici. C'est tout. Non, ne veux pas en arriver là.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## 94kittycat

After reading this thread, I have to say that I agree with the "thanks" button idea ! But I was wondering, would it even be possible to do that on the forums ?? Like technically ? I'm not very smart with technology, so this might be a dumb question .....


----------



## Trisia

Hi, kittycat (is that a new avatar?)

I've seen it used on other forums (based on the vBulletin software), and didn't like it much. It added under every "useful post" a list of the people who clicked on the Thank-you button. And it also added a thank-you count (both the times s/he's been thanked and the times s/he thanked someone) to the person's posts: in the top corner, where native language and post count usually goes.

After several years of WR, most likely at least half the posts here would get adorned with such lists. Can you imagine the looks of that? :ekk:


I suppose there are good arguments on either side. I don't think most people here would like to start popularity contests by counting "thank you"s but I might be wrong.


----------



## chavalita

El escoces said:


> I'm also in favour, for this reason, that although it's nice to be nice, and politeness is always appreciated, these threads will appear in the wider context of the WR dictionary, and users of that facility, checking relevant threads for guidance about a particular usage, really don't need to see posts like, "Gee, I never thought of it like that - thanks so much" (with the inevitable smiley).
> 
> I agree with Joelline that it's helpful, and I dare say gratifying, to know that your explanation has been received and understood, and something of this nature would be a great addition.  Alternatively, members should be encourage to express their undying gratitude by way of PM, and leave the threads uncluttered by what are, at the end of the day, off-topic comments.



I agree. I am usually am under a deadline when i come to the forums so I would appreciate less clutter.  I also think this forum could benefit from a few new features.  I really like are to see how many posts someone has to see how active they are even if that is not the only measure of authority it is useful information. 

The most important one to add I think is within each thread, have a little thumbs up (or I like this answer) that users vote on, like in yahoo answers.  It moves the best comment to the top based on users votes- again helps cut down on time sorting through less relevant answers.  It would also be cool if all of the posts someone posts on their profile page, helps build authority and community, people would get to know and follow people they like.

people can even have a comment section or "wall" like on facebook on their profile -where someone could leave a comment or thanks.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

chavalita said:


> The most important one to add I think is within each thread, have a little thumbs up (or I like this answer) that users vote on, like in yahoo answers.  It moves the best comment to the top based on users votes- again helps cut down on time sorting through less relevant answers.



Yes, but.... the best comment according to whom? If, and I say if, my husband, seven sons, fifteen siblings and their families were to vote my answer as the best one, how would a newbie know it was not so?



> It would also be cool if all of the posts someone posts on their profile page, helps build authority and community, people would get to know and follow people they like.


Sorry, the number of posts is already on display, both on the profile and under the location and native language (top right corner). I don´t understand the "community and authority" bit. 

If we want to keep track of interesting threads we can subscribe to them, but I can´t see any point in following people.



> people can even have a comment section or "wall" like on facebook on their profile -where someone could leave a comment or thanks.


There is the PM feature if you want to leave a comment or a thank you note.


----------



## danielfranco

I used to facebook for a while, and if you want to "follow" people or give them a shout out, the best place to facebook is Facebook itself: find the group "Thank God for WordReference" and become a fan and member. Then you can find a lot of the regular foreros there.

As for "following" people, I guess Twitter is the best way to do it. I'm sure somewhere somebody already started a "#WordReference" follow-thread. And if they haven't, then I will!

Anyway, I think a lot of us "old-timers" in the WRF's are not really much into having this web site become "all things for all people".

D


----------



## cyberpedant

Thank you, danielfranco. I will look for you on facebook. );-)


----------



## danielfranco

Okay, people, I've started a "#wordreference" at Twitter, for those of you that love expressing yourselves 140 letters at a time.
I have abandoned Facebook. Too much drama for me, sorry.
D


----------



## Nanon

chavalita said:


> The most important one to add I think is within each thread, have a little thumbs up (or I like this answer) that users vote on, like in yahoo answers. It moves the best comment to the top based on users votes- again helps cut down on time sorting through less relevant answers.


 
Chavalita, although I understand your point, I am not sure that a number of votes, or even the number of posts, is always relevant to "build authority". The number of posts of a member may be extremely dependent on his / her language combination(s). Some members with "rare" language pairs can give very good responses even if they post less often than, let's say, English-Spanish frequent users. 
As to votes, I am afraid they will depend on these factors as well. The bigger the community, the higher the number of votes... Moreover, I strongly believe that many votes or approvals deserve explanations: why this choice will fit better into the context, why that one adds something new, etc.

Of course, as a member of these "not-so-big" subforum communities, it might be easier for me to rely on qualitative, rather than quantitative, information. Frequent visits to WR and the use of search functions also enable us to identify useful and reliable information - although this appreciation is very subjective, too.


----------



## Vanda

> Chavalita, although I understand your point, I am not sure that a number of votes, or even the number of posts, is always relevant to "build authority". The number of posts of a member may be extremely dependent on his / her language combination(s).



I second Nanon. The number of posts doesn't mean the person is an authority in some cases. I know some foreros with almost or a little more than 1000 posts and all their posts are either making questions or thanking or saying: _someone's reply is right_/_ I agree with_..... Nothing more than that. 
As Nanon put it, to rely on qualitative, rather than quantitative information is easy after knowing the forum dynamics. A big forum has a completely different dynamic than a small one.
And there is also context; some contexts are very specific and a broad general excellent definition, for example, doesn't fit my particular context.

Well, we can't include our _heavy weights_ in this package. The 20.000 (just to mention a number) and more posters are a complete new story!


----------



## Trisia

I for one would have a problem with moving posts based on comments, buttons, votes or anything of the sort. Unlike on Q&A sites, most WordReference threads are discussions, not made of separate answers. Which is why they're sorted chronologically, otherwise they'd be jumbled beyond recognition.

On the other hand, I'd like to be able to move the best _threads _higher up on the list when they show up on a dictionary search. I'm still against thanks buttons for many of the reasons that were stated above. That and I don't think they help remove clutter, actually they are the clutter.


----------



## Nanon

Vanda said:


> I The number of posts doesn't mean the person is an authority in some cases. I know some foreros with almost or a little more than 1000 posts and all their posts are either making questions or thanking or saying: _someone's reply is right_/_ I agree with_..... Nothing more than that.


My additional two cents to thank Vanda  and to sum up to my number of posts...  I remember having congratulated a French-Spanish mod who signs off with kisses  on her _I-don't-remember-how-many-thousands-posts_, and she replied "Oh, thanks for the congrats and the kind wishes, but you know, some of these are not-so-nice moderation posts! " That means some of her posts are not informative at all... nevertheless she _is_ an authority even when she does not post as a mod, and this is something I can tell by reading her posts.

I understand that some members and especially _newbies_ may find it hard to sort out what is useful and reliable, and what is not. Like many things, this requires constant practice. The principle of these forums is that anyone can contribute and add some information, even without being a registered professional translator and showing credentials. Although it has been said that "WR is not a democracy, it is a business", I would not like the principle of "participatory democracy " to disappear from WR - and this is also also one of the reasons why I contribute here...


----------



## Passante

Given that, for the usual rules of courtesy and respect for people , it's normal to thank someone for his help.
When you search a word in WR o particullary idiomatic tense it's very difficult to make a distinction between really suggestions and simply dialogue ones.
If we can almost to limit thanks it should be easier to find your help.
This is only my two cents.
Sorry for my bad English my I hope to improve it and Thanks.


----------



## jann

Passante said:


> When you search a word in WR o particullary idiomatic tense it's very difficult to make a distinction between really suggestions and simply dialogue ones.
> If we can almost to limit thanks it should be easier to find your help.


Yes. 

Saying "thank you" is one thing, but chit-chat is another rmatter entirely.  Our rule #2 asks people to refrain from chatting.  When you notice a thread with a lot of off-topic conversation, please let the moderators know. 


> *2. One topic per thread / No chatting.*
> Stay on the topic of the first post in each thread. [...]
> If you wish to talk about an unrelated subject or make an unrelated comment to  another member, use the forum’s private message (PM) feature. No chatting.


----------



## andych

My opinion won't change anything but I'll add my voice to the pro-Thanks side.

I didn't understand the references earlier in this discussion to "mechanical thanks". The gesture originates with a human and there's nothing mechanical about it. I also din't get the references to being proudly old-fashioned. Showing appreciation is as old-fashioned as it gets.

I don't know this forum well, but I'm familiar with online forums in general. Personally, I like the ability to show appreciation for a good post and it eliminates the need for superfluous posts that say nothing but thank you. Of course, if someone wants to say more than thanks, they are still free to post again.

The points made about it being too obtrusive are understood, but there are different ways of implementing such a feature and they include some with just a counter.

Anyway, I doubt if this will happen under current management, but there is my opinion, for what it's worth.

Thanks.


----------



## tunaafi

I am in favour of a _Thanks _button, but there is no point in repeating the arguments for the zillionth time.

Has a _Like_ button, perhaps restricted to Moderators, been considered? If members see that a post has been _liked _by a trusted person, it might remove the need for some of the follow-up questions, which are often little more than a request for a second opinion.


----------



## petition

Post site redesign, I see there is now a trophy for when people "like" your posts, but I'm still not sure how to like or where the like buttons are. It's possible it's only through a google script or something and my browser is blocking it... Thanks for any information.


----------



## EStjarn

Hello petition,

The "like" feature is not in use at WordReference. You can find more information about trophy points in this current thread.


----------



## Pino76

CX23882 said:


> Sometimes I feel guilty posting replies to thank people for their suggestions, because it increases my post count without adding anything of value.
> 
> On some forums there is a "Thanks!" button below every post, and clicking that adds the clicker's name as giving thanks below that particular messages, and also increases a counter for how many times a particular person has been thanked.
> 
> Do you have any plans for implementing something similar?



I cannot agree more with your comment. I really hope that the website developers are finally going to consider adding this useful feature. Most of us, users, do feel the need to thank someone for their answers but at the same time feel that posting "thank you" comments may not be welcomed by the community as these comments are useless for everyone. A simple Thank You button would do the trick!


----------

